# Keep your eyes open for me



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I had two bows stolen from my truck last week. One is a 2003 Bowtech Tech 29 the other a 2005 Bowtech Mighty Mite. Both were in camo style Plano bow cases and were fully decked out. The T-29 had a Copper John's DN2 Micro, QAD Hunter dropaway, GKF Tranquilizer Stab and WC strings with a knotless D-loop and with out any peep. There were a dozen Victory V Force arrows fletched in all white Blazers along with a Scott Lil Goose release. The MM had a plain CJ Dead Nuts, Whisker Biscuit, GKF Tranquilizer tab, Winners Choice strings with a knotless D-loop and without a peep. The case had around 9 Terminator Selects with a white wrap and Flo Orange 4" Duravanes and another Scott Lil Goose. Also taken was my archry tackle box with tons of broadheads(mainly Montecs, field tips, tools, extra strings, another CJ Deadnuts, a GKF Mirage, and assorted other things. If anyone comes around loooking to sell it, I can be contacted 24/7 at 586-202-5794. Thanks guys and gals.


Ted


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

I can't help you out much , but I have to say I feel sorry for you . I can't imagine having my bows and equipment stolen . Sad .  Everyone hates a thieve . Keep your eyes open on craigslist and local pawn shops .


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

TnRidge said:


> I can't help you out much , but I have to say I feel sorry for you . I can't imagine having my bows and equipment stolen . Sad .  Everyone hates a thieve . Keep your eyes open on craigslist and local pawn shops .


Thanks TN. Definitely on top of that angle.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Ted sorry to hear that.....! Check the pawn shops if you have not done that yet. 

That really sux !!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> Ted sorry to hear that.....! Check the pawn shops if you have not done that yet.
> 
> That really sux !!


Yep, already checked some out. Most of the ones I talked to in this area said they wouldn't take a bow anyway. But I'll certainly keep looking.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll keep the eyes open...tons of pawn shops aroound here...chances are slim, but...

I know the feeling in your gut right now Ted...That sinking feeling is still in mine from a coouple months ago.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

That sucks. Well, at least it is not October.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

We will keep our eyes open @ Capitol as well......


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Man that sucks, sorry to hear Ted. I got my bow and my sons grabbed last year about a month before a bear hunt. I checked the pawn shops and got in touch with local LEO's. Nothing turned up. They got it out of my truck as well, good luck with the insurance companies....I got nothing but a bunch of bs from the homeowners and the vehicle insurers.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Bummer Ted. Major Bummer.

I'll keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> Yep, already checked some out. Most of the ones I talked to in this area said they wouldn't take a bow anyway. But I'll certainly keep looking.


 
A little distance from you BUT Garners takes Bows. There is one in Redford ( Think ) then one in Taylor as well. I will go by there Friday to take a look for you.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Ted I just called up to Garners (didn't think they would be open)

They have not taken any bows in there in over a month. Sorry


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this. Hope something good comes of it.

Skinner


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Bro..This kind of stuff just :rant: me off..
Hope they catch em..Or atleast find you sruff


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

My friend had his bow stold out of his truck. His Auto insurance did not cover it, but he was able to claim his *home owners* insurance. Make the call, that's what you pay those premiums for.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Ted!!! F'n thieves!!!:rant:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> Ted I just called up to Garners (didn't think they would be open)
> 
> They have not taken any bows in there in over a month. Sorry


Appreciate that Dawn.



wyle_e_coyote said:


> My friend had his bow stold out of his truck. His Auto insurance did not cover it, but he was able to claim his *home owners* insurance. Make the call, that's what you pay those premiums for.


I won't be making a homeowners claim on them due to the depreciation of the bows and my $500 deductible and my truck only had PLPD. Unfortunately I'll be taking this one in the ***


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I get all the pawn slips for my dept, if they show up out Ypsi/Ann Arbor way I'll let you know. I'll also check with other area departments too to see if they come in on any of their slips.

Sorry about the theft, that sucks to say the least. I feel your pain, lost a Cudde No Flash and my 16ft ladder stand this year off of posted private property!

Hopefully the new year looks up, LOL

J-


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks J. And a thank you to everyone else as well. It's truly appreciated.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Ted, 

I will try to make some more calls to some Downriver pawn shops. Heck they are all over down here.....


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> Ted,
> 
> I will try to make some more calls to some Downriver pawn shops. Heck they are all over down here.....


You're alright for a "blonde":evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> You're alright for a "blonde":evilsmile:evilsmile


I am trying to be nice and this is how you treat me....well I NEVER. 

I can take it from you...we will meet up again one day and I will let you have yours....!!!! :evil:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Huntinggirl said:


> I am trying to be nice and this is how you treat me....well I NEVER.
> 
> I can take it from you...we will meet up again one day and I will let you have yours....!!!! :evil:


I think I owe ya a dishwashing anyway, don't I?


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> I think I owe ya a dishwashing anyway, don't I?


 
Hey that is right...I forgot about that. You coulda got away with it.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> I won't be making a homeowners claim on them due to the depreciation of the bows and my $500 deductible and my truck only had PLPD. Unfortunately I'll be taking this one in the ***


Sorry to hear that Ted, I will keep my eyes open on this side the state. I have an older bow you can have if you want. It's a Pearson Spoiler XT. Something to get you by until they pass the law allowing xbows and you buy one of those.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I think craigslist was mentioned above. This place is becoming, from what I hear, and easy place to sell stolen property. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

glnmiller said:


> Sorry to hear that Ted, I will keep my eyes open on this side the state. I have an older bow you can have if you want. It's a Pearson Spoiler XT. Something to get you by until they pass the law allowing xbows and you buy one of those.


Appreciate the offer Glynn but I won't be hunting anymore this year and hopefully by next October something new will be in the cards- and it will be a compound for sure. 



Boardman Brookies said:


> I think craigslist was mentioned above. This place is becoming, from what I hear, and easy place to sell stolen property. I'll keep an eye out.


Got Craigslist as my first tab in my browser covering all of Metro Detroit.


----------



## hank713 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello Michihunter,I cannot help you with the stolen bow's,they should have their finger's whacked off. I do have a Hoyt I will gladly give to you if it will help you.It is in very good condition 28 inch draw.I will send it to you,it will not cost you anything.I would just like to help you out.email me at [email protected] I will send it soon.

good luck Hank


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

What a generous offer .... It is great to see people still have a heart and are willing to help others in need !!! 


Thank you for making him this offer !!! 
Happy Holidays to you and your family !!!


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

Take a look on Craigslist or Ebay. Criminals are pretty greedy and most aren't too smart.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Hank713- That is indeed a very generous offer. And one I may have taken you up on if it were just the beginning of the season. But with that said, I'd find it hard to take you up on the offer. Just a bit too proud I guess. But the offer is certainly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

